

Ask HN: Which communities like HN do you follow?  - mapster

HN is a gem of an online community for hacking and startup related news/talk.
What other communities, similar ot HN, but can be on any subject, do you follow?
======
chmielewski
I don't know if these fit the criteria of "community" or "like HN" that you're
looking for, but:

Mostly IRC channels like #openbox, #debian and #debian-next on OFTC and #vim
on freenode.

<http://planet.filibeto.org/>

<http://planet.debian.org/>

And as I've mentioned in a previous comment:

/r/linux

/r/raspberry_pi

/r/commandline

/r/perl

/r/bash

/r/debian (low volume of traffic/posters)

/r/solaris (very low volume of traffic/posters)

/r/openbox (very low volume of traffic/posters)

...and of course raspberrypi.org/forum

------
egor83
MetaFilter.com has a good community.

It's not focused on any subject; maybe a little inclined towards
humanities/literature, but by no means limited to it. I sometimes see the same
articles discussed there and on HN.

------
SuperChihuahua
I'm following (and created) <http://www.trejdify.com/> which is similar to HN,
but it's only economical resources. The current site is a beta, but my plan is
to finish the new version soon. The new version will also include a "tools"
section with different tools one can use to improve your economical decisions

~~~
m4ck
Feedback: Great idea! Design can use some help. I would follow a format more
similar to hn news (minimal design). Also, if you are going to advertise, put
it at the page footer. No one will enjoy looking at the ads on the side of the
page. Once again, great idea. If you need css help, email me, I'd love to
contribute.

------
nathanpc
Hacker News is so great that I don't know other similar communities.

------
ohgodthecat
<http://reddit.com/r/netsec> (network and information security mostly)

